# Otter Creek



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

I went down Saturday in hopes of some water to launch the boat and was worried about reports of it being so low. 

It's low but not as low as I've seen it. You can't launch at Otter Creek Marina, but can at the state park as was reported to me. Wasn't too deep anywhere with 14 feet being about the deepest I could find.

Finally got the motor to fire (new to me fickle and weird/inconsistant motor) and was finally out on the lake at 8:00. Caught two fish back to back both about 1 1/2 lbs. trolling Jakes Lures and then nothing for the rest of the day. Not even a bump. Threw a lot of different other things at them (rapalla's, castmasters, spinners etc.) trolling but didn't come up with anything. Left the pond somewhat discouraged at noon.

Saw some other guys catch a couple soaking bait from boats, a couple more trolling as we were, and a couple picked up from shore, but not real red hot fishing, at least that I saw. I couldn't believe the folks trolling pop gear were being skunked or catching very few. 
Should continue to get better with the cold weather though. I guess we'll see.


----------



## troutgass (May 5, 2009)

I went there a few weeks ago and got skunked :? I talked to the DWR officer and he said that has really been slow for the past month. I was hoping with this cooler weather that it would start to pick up but.... weird year for otter.


----------



## triumph (Apr 16, 2009)

That sucks I was going to go down there this weekend.


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

triumph said:


> That sucks I was going to go down there this weekend.


Don't let my report stop you. 
1st of all Its fall. Things change overnight. 
2nd, a weeks time or even a difference in the day can make a world of difference in fishing success.

This last trip was my first trip back down there since early spring. It may have just been a tough day.


----------



## whiteknuckler (Apr 1, 2009)

It seems to me that when the fish are not biting all the other lures offered to them, a Triple Teaser with just a tiny piece of worm seems to be irresistible. Try that next time and let me know how that works out. Good luck!


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

Another trip today 10-10-09 with basically the same results. This time we came away with the big elskunko. No fish whatsoever. Trolled from 7:30 ish until noon.

There were probably 10-15 other boats/watercraft including kayaks on the water with us. We talked to three other boaters with the same results as us and they stated that they hadn't seen any fish caught either??!!

Weird, just plain weird.

By the way, along with the 10 other lures I myself tried, I trolled three different kinds of Tripple Teasers with a chunk of worm just for the kicks and giggles of it as well. Trolled the color out of the worm with not even a bump.


----------

